# Tummy Tuck with Lipo vs Cost of Divorce...HELP!



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to try to make this as simple to understand as possible.

My husband and I have been separated for many years. He's in another state and I'm very happy living in the state I've been living in.

We both have recently been approved for SSDI. Me in November...him some point last year.

We have no children, stocks or property together. On the grounds of (please excuse my spelling) illreconcelable differances is what we are to file our divorce under.

Well, since I had already file back in 2009 but didn't got it done.
We spoke again and I told him that this wasn't going to work out. My income has changed since 2009 and so he said that he would file to divorce in his state under the same ground. He said he would us my orginal papers for his blue print. I agreed and he also meant so lady this year and wants to marry her next year (May) is the date:smthumbup:.

Well I thinks that's just perfect and I'd been walking around thinking that this divorce is finally going to happen. Because he said that he was going to use the paperwork that I had file for our divorce as a blue print. That he would be filing around the first of December. (Dec 1st was our wedding date) doesn't matter as long as it gets done.

Well, even before he met this woman my husband had been stalling on getting this done. But after he met her I was again walking around thinking this is finally going to happen:smthumbup:.

I've been saving since he first said that he was going to file...for a much needed Tummy Tuck! I'd been doing everything for everybody (my sons) for years and not much for myself:rofl:.

Now that I have the money to do this for myself, I don't have the extra for divorce. I can't understand why my husband would tell me (like always) these made-up dates to get this done and not hold to his word...we're talking years even before he met her:scratchhead:!

One would think that now that he wants to remarry he would do everyting in his power to make this happen even if it means that this new person helps him out:scratchhead:! 

Anyway, I had my consultation with my doctor but didn't give a final say as to when I would have this done...reason being as before. I am thinking that he is still doing the same old thing just a different day of STALLING! Why I have no idea! He knows nothing about my Tummy Tuck and he will never know if I have anything to do with it.

My question to you is this...would you go ahead and finally do something for yourself or again spend some of that money for a divorce? Me...myself am in no hurry for divorce exspences. My love life is just fine as is and I'm not trying to re-marry. Well at least NO TIME SOON. It is much cheaper to file in his state than mine. We got married in my state but the laws are not much different for filing in his state like mine. I need every last penny for my Tummy Tuck! I hope someone can give me some advice on this matter. I mean how simplier can it be...he signes and I sign...what the heck is wrong with this picture?

Thank from Ohsobless


----------

